# How to fix BT keyboard mapping in CM Touchpad



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

I had to look through a number of references to get all the info together so I made a quick tutorial. I use an iconiatab bluetooth keyboard, and not all the special keys work, and the < and > characters didn't work. Hopefully this might help some people to get the keys mapped properly:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jMyVtjJXF3uD6JciCYJMn-lv0KiWWkZ1plzAzfmbdQE/edit?hl=en_US


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I've updated http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=73 with a HP_TouchPad_Wireless_Keyboard.kcm.bin file - Copy it to /system/usr/keychars (using adb or Root Explorer and reboot your TouchPad - the '<' and '>' will then work properly


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool, thanks calris, nobody should really need to edit the binary now. The < and > were the only things I think that have to be modified.

The kl file on the other hand needs to be modded depending on which bt keyboard you are running; you can get the correct mapping for any layout.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

hi can i use my phone into keyboard for TP???thanks


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this. I'm gonna take a crack at getting my HP Bluetooth kb working well with this.

Question though-- when you're using your bluetooth keyboard, is the softkeyboard still up on your screen? I know it's a known bug that isn't a priority right now, but wondering if you have a workaround.
Thx again.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

decalex said:


> Thanks so much for posting this. I'm gonna take a crack at getting my HP Bluetooth kb working well with this.
> 
> Question though-- when you're using your bluetooth keyboard, is the softkeyboard still up on your screen? I know it's a known bug that isn't a priority right now, but wondering if you have a workaround.
> Thx again.


Current workaround I've found is installing null keyboard and turning it on before using my bluetooth keyboard. Just keeps the onscreen keyboard totally off until I turn null keyboard off in the settings. A bit annoying, but it works.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

genius  totally forgot about that app! ty.


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

ncinerate said:


> Current workaround I've found is installing null keyboard and turning it on before using my bluetooth keyboard. Just keeps the onscreen keyboard totally off until I turn null keyboard off in the settings. A bit annoying, but it works.


Great idea! Works like a charm.


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

I've updated the google docs since the a3 release. Following the old instructions to the letter would end up with reversing the latest fixes that address some fundamental issues like orientation.

Moving forward, does anyone know if it's possible to map 'action' keys like launch browser, email, media player etc., or is this something that would need a driver built for a specific keyboard? Maybe ICS will give us some more flexibility - last I read too, it would have support for the CTRL key which will be helpful too (like for CTRL-arrow shortcuts for skipping over words).

Anyhow, following the new instructions will get you up and running on a3, and they probably won't change for future releases now.


----------

